# Any clue?



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I was told this was an El Dorado. But thats All i know


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

El Dorado is a locality of pumilio. If that wasn't what you were asking then I apologize .


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks I know its a locale. I was just wondering if this looks like one from there? He is bright orange with grey/black feet. Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it really a locality?

El Dorado, Panama - Facts & Information

El Dorado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That gold coloured frog looks like the "2009" imports that many people are calling el Dorado, but unless the seller can provide you with data....2009 import may be the most accurate description.

Good looking frog though.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Definitely check with the seller. That is always the best way...but if you are interested, I did a quick google search for "el dorado pumilio" and came up with the following picture. Granted, google can hardly be considered fact, but most results did resemble the frog you pictured.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

That "LOOKS" like a typical El Dorado, but as already mentioned it is impossible to make a positive ID based on photos. Most that I have seen are yellow, orange, and in some rare cases red. Some have small "pepper" sized spots and some are solid colors. All are very nice, and have proven to be excellent parents in the vivarium. Good luck with it!



ckreef said:


> I was told this was an El Dorado. But thats All i know


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Is it really a locality?
> 
> El Dorado, Panama - Facts & Information
> 
> ...


El Dorado was a made up name in regards to the pumilio. There are no pumilio, to my knowledge, in Panama City (where El Dorado is), hence the problem with making up names. These frogs actually come from a long ways away from Panama City and are closer to Costa Rica, I'm pretty sure.

Personally, I'd drop the El Dorado name because of that confusion, and just call them 2009 imports.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

MonarchzMan said:


> El Dorado was a made up name in regards to the pumilio. There are no pumilio, to my knowledge, in Panama City (where El Dorado is), hence the problem with making up names. These frogs actually come from a long ways away from Panama City and are closer to Costa Rica, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Personally, I'd drop the El Dorado name because of that confusion, and just call them 2009 imports.


I fully support the "2009 import" designation - but that by itself is just too vague. It seems fairly irrelevant if the frogs actually come from a location included in the name - most frogs have rather obscure and meaningless designations (like "Patricia", "Nikita", "Alanis" etc.) anyway. 

There have been lots of pumilio morphs imported in the last few years including Bastimentos, Escudos, Almirantes, and El Dorado, Rio Branco, Guarmo, Rambala, Uyama River, Cayo de Aqua, Popas, Cauchero, Darklands and Cristobals - and probably many others I missed.

Most of them came without collection data and there are plenty of them that look enough alike that sorting them out was impossible and that is exactly why having a designation like "El Dorado" is important. It may not be technically accurate in terms of collection - but they were imported and sold as "El Dorado" and that handle will help responsible folks make sure they pair up like frogs, which really is the import thing.

"El Dorado - 2008 Import" or "El Dorado - 2009 Import" seems a much better label in my opinion.

What do others think?


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks everyone I will call this a 2008 El Dorado Import


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep...I support the attempt to call Pumilio something as it's necessary to be able to pair up and transfer later on. "2008 or 2009 import" is indeed overly broad. The best way is to just compare the frog to any given European website picture as they have the upper hand on photographic documentation,it seems....for now.

What I do not like, is any attempt at marketing or trying to "one up" the competiton with a clever or flashy sounding name in hopes of selling more frogs or outselling the competition.

Couple that with some sellers telling potential customers that the location needs to remain secret and you have something that is not helpful to the hobby, conservation or anything for that matter. It may help engender sales fever as everyone clamors to get the hot sounding, rare, secret morph but I hope our little hobby would not really fall for all that.

I may be wrong though.....


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree. Looks like an El Dorado to me.


----------

